# Rooney's First Year



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Since we only joined this chat a few months ago, I thought I'd start Roo's own thread to mark his upcoming first birthday. He was a spit fire of a pup. :grin2:

I met the litter at 4 and 6 weeks, and then we were matched with our pups after assessing lifestyle and what we envisioned for our dogs. I was in love with 'Rooney' from the start. Out of all the others he seemed to be the most in thought all the time, always sniffing things out and so content to be held. (I held all the pups, even the girls, and they all "fussed" when picked up, except for Roo)

I picked him up on a Sunday, it was raining and COLD. A friend went with me to keep him company while I drove. Not 20 minutes down the road and he...puked on her. Just kibble and the car ride we thought, but it was definitely a way to start off they're friendship. He ADORES her to this day. 

Bringing him home wasn't ideal, as I had a little snaffu with my plans. I'm a dogsitter, and I was scheduled to wrap up my stay on Saturday, pick him up Sunday and go home, however my client got stuck in a winter storm in the Carolinas, so I brought him to a home that wouldn't be his environment basically. It threw me for a loop but we managed. He didn't sleep much at all and kept wanting to go lay with the other dog (who was quite ill and on her last few weeks of life, maybe he sensed it?). I lost the photos of it, but he laid with her often and it was definitely a tear jerker. He got his first bath at her house because he decided to roll in his own poop mixed with mud. This was when he decided he hates baths.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He is well, just adorable!


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

We made it home after two days sitting and introduced him to the cat, Gandi. Boy was he confused. Who was this fluff ball invading his home and when was he leaving? For months he would only go near him when he was sleeping. Happy to say that they are good friends now, though Rooney definitely used his size now to his advantage. 

He went to work with me for the first month, just so we could push potty training down before we did longer stays in the kennel. Fortunately this seemed to work. He did well in the kennel for about 3 hours before needing to potty. It was so nice to have him at work, and actually helped me focus knowing he was there and ok. Work dogs should totally be a thing. I'm going to make it happen lol.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

More sleeping on the job  , first vet visit, and Christmas with friends and family came next. 

He would find the most peculiar places to sleep in my office. Behind my heater, under a box, in between filing cabinets. He has never to this day used a dog bed.

Of course our vet just adored him. He didn't need any shots until a few weeks after this, but we went to introduce and do a preliminary check up (and belly rub test) so he wouldn't associate vet = bad from a first visit with shots. 

Winter was definitely a lot of fun with him. We don't really get snow here, which is a bummer, but he adored running around with the kids in the yard and rolling in piles of leaves. 

My Mother...loves him more than me. It's a given. She face times him (but has never face timed ME before) and buys him new toys every week. She calls and asks how he's doing every day.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a sweetie!


----------



## elisterine (Feb 27, 2019)

He is just unbelievably adorable. 

Love the details about the cat. Cosmo is very respectful of our older cat, who put him in his place from day one. He's more willing to give the other cat a good run for his money (usually a literal run toward a doorway). I think he still hasn't completely sorted out what they are!


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

I feel like after 12 weeks everything puppy was just a blur, he doubled in weight between December-January and I was trying to hang on to every cute, fuzzball second of it. 

His personality was also starting to shine. Here he is protecting me from the evil robot vacuum. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EVpGoii9j6Jal00oNAFOZYGpJLShkD4n/view?usp=sharing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really enjoying all the great pictures. 
What a cutie Rooney was as a little guy. The first year goes by so fast and they grow and change so quickly. 

Good to hear he and Gandi are good friends now too.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Most of my pictures seem to be of him sleeping! Kitty was still not so sure of his brother.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are such cute pics of Rooney!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Fabulous photos of Rooney, he's a total sweetheart!.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

I am in love !


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

what a handsome boy, thank you for sharing


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

wow..i love looking at the pictures of Rooney - he looks like one very happy and loveable dog . Thank you for sharing with ua.


----------

